# Roll around clamp rack.



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

This is another work in progress that I started this past weekend. I had hoped to be closer to finished with it by now but I've been sick and haven't done any woodworking for the past two days. I spent yesterday in bed asleep from about 11 AM until 10:15 PM. I'm still not over it but I sure feel a lot better today than yesterday.

Anyway, this is one of those things that I've wanted to make for a long time and began the project on a complete whim. I do that a lot. Sometimes it's better to go ahead dive right in when the inspiration hits than to keep telling myself that I'll make one "someday".

I'm not using any plans and am basing this very loosely on some other clamp racks I've seen over the years. I am literally making it up as I go so I have little idea how the end result will turn out. I have the vague notion of having clamps around three sides and then more storage inside, accessible from the open front.

The tallest two corners are the back side. I have at least one pipe clamp that needs that length so..... The 4 corners are all made of two pieces at 45* miters. This is giving me a chance to use up some scraps and a few twisted/warped pieces that are pretty much junk otherwise. I don't intend it to be pretty, only functional.

















I have some clamps on the parts I have done so far. There is one "shelf" inside (up near the top) so far with 6 spring clamps attached. I'll try to get back on this tonight. I'm tired of having my clamps stored in 6 different areas of the shop.









All I know at this point is that it will be pretty sturdy when I'm done and it'll hold all of the clamps I currently own. I think the taper angle I chose (mostly arbitrarily, mind you) will be sufficient to prevent tip-over even if only one side was loaded down with my heaviest pipe clamps. We shall see.


----------



## mdeiley (Jul 4, 2007)

Hope you don't mind me for stealing an idea or two. I like that concept. Mine usually end up on the floor until my project is done and time to clean up.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

mdeiley said:


> Hope you don't mind me for stealing an idea or two. I like that concept. Mine usually end up on the floor until my project is done and time to clean up.


Not at all. I'll show better detail of the various sections when I'm closer to done with it. Honestly, I'm just winging it and figuring out what works then slapping it where I can. But I'm confident that it'll all work out just fine in the end.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Looks nice Steve. Great idea.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Looks good steve. The casters for mine have been sitting on one of the back benches for probably 6 months waiting for me to build one. This has inspired me... Maybe only another 3 months till I get to it, lol

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Between Christmas and the fact that I'm still fighting this darned cold I've had no more than a hour in the shop on any given day lately. But I am still making progress on this. Slowly but surely. It's shaping up pretty well so far.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice job. I only wish I had the room in my shop for something like this.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

That is a nice looking rack. Wish I had the floor space to use something like that. My clamps are stored high on the wall where they do not take up any room. I even have to use a stool to reach the top ones.

George


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Great idea. My clamps take up two drawers in one of my tool chests, also several hang from a rack on one wall and the rest stand in the front corner of the shed. It would be a blessing to have them all in one place.... Unfortunately, if I build one more thing in my shop, there won't be room for me!


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Leo G said:


>


Nice rack! (I never thought I'd be saying that to another man. Not that I've ever said it to a man. Ever. I'll stop now...) I wish I had that many pipe clamps. Awesome collection there.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks, the rack is nearly filled now. And it's still not enough.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Kenbo said:


> Nice job. I only wish I had the room in my shop for something like this.





GeorgeC said:


> That is a nice looking rack. Wish I had the floor space to use something like that. My clamps are stored high on the wall where they do not take up any room. I even have to use a stool to reach the top ones.
> 
> George



FYI, the footprint of this is about 24" square (maybe an inch or 2 larger) and it stands 6 foot (maybe an inch or 2 taller).

The right side now holds all of my bar clamps (excluding my little, tiny ones).









I put an open-top box inside (front) to hold my 8 or so corner clamps.

















And now I'm working on putting more pipe clamp holders on the left side of the rack.


----------



## gstanfield (Dec 23, 2011)

Nice job on the rack, looks very useful


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

What a great idea!


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

I like the fact that you can add a rail here and there as you need it.
The open box is a must.
Spring clamps????


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Progress is somewhat slow on this but it's steadily coming along.

































Still more to do. I'm very pleased with how it's shaping up so far.


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

Very nice! :thumbsup: I like the idea of the box in the middle.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I appreciate the comments, guys. I like these occasions when I get to build something without any real notion of what my next step will be. It's the essence of the creative process and the curious anticipation of what the end result will be that I find enjoyable.



dmh said:


> Very nice! :thumbsup: I like the idea of the box in the middle.


The box seemed like a requirement for my needs. I will be adding at least two more box compartments lower down on the rack as well. Those will be used to hold all of my C-clamps. And I still need to find a solution for the parallel jaw screw clamps, spring clamps (they're clipped to the top section for now), and all of my miniature clamps.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Hey Steve that clamp cart came out nice. 
It's a great way to utilize some space,and make it easy to use your clamps, instead of searching the shop for a quick clamp. 
Good job.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Looks awesome Steve. You are inspiring me to do something like that one of these days. I've seen them pictured also holding glue, rags, brushes and other glue-up paraphernalia so it's all in one place. Great idea. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Needed a place for my smaller clamps.

































How many clamp racks have you seen with drawers? Probably not very many.

My wife says that this project "is taking on a life of its own" and that I'm "never done with a project", meaning that I'm rarely content just keeping things simple. "But there's always more that can be done to make it cooler", I reply. She's right. And so am I. Damn I love her.



Shop Dad said:


> Looks awesome Steve. You are inspiring me to do something like that one of these days. I've seen them pictured also holding glue, rags, brushes and other glue-up paraphernalia so it's all in one place. Great idea. :thumbsup:


Oh yeah, thanks for the ideas! I shall be employing them.


----------

